# List of military bases



## Greywolf (8 Feb 2004)

Hi, I‘m looking for a list of military (particularly army) bases across Canada.  Sorry if someone had posted this somewhere already, but I can‘t find it.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Greywolf:
> [qb] Hi, I‘m looking for a list of military (particularly army) bases across Canada.  Sorry if someone had posted this somewhere already, but I can‘t find it. [/qb]


Are you looking for current bases or ones that have existed, but have been closed?  Not to sound ignorant, but Canada has had many military bases whose existance have completely disappeared from local histories.  Many of Canada‘s Airports, large and small, even tiny, were once part of the series of bases making up Canada‘s contribution to the Commonwealth Air Training Plan.  RCAF and Army Bases dotted the country.  Your hometown may have even had one.

GW


----------



## Greywolf (8 Feb 2004)

I am looking for current, operational bases (and especially the ones in Ontario, Nova Scotia, and New Brunswick).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Feb 2004)

Gagetown, Wainwright, Shilo, Dundurn, Suffield, Meaford, Borden, Petawawa.  That should get you started.


----------



## winchable (8 Feb 2004)

Esquimault and Halifax.
Both Navy mostly but military none the less, and of course very important.


----------



## Danny (8 Feb 2004)

Aldershot is also in Nova Scotia. (Its a detachment to gagetown actually)


----------



## Greywolf (8 Feb 2004)

Whereabouts is Gagetown in NB?  Is it near the coast?

  Oh, never mind.  I found it.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 Feb 2004)

Its near Moncton.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Feb 2004)

If you look at the top of the page where it says links that pull down bar has a list of all headquarters and bases.


----------



## Roger (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Greywolf:
> [qb] I am looking for current, operational bases (and especially the ones in Ontario, Nova Scotia, and New Brunswick). [/qb]


I do not want to be a drag, but should we be leisting out the bases in Canada, maybe you can that out anywhere, but why would someone want or need that info for.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Feb 2004)

Its not like its classified.


----------



## Roger (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CFL:
> [qb] Its not like its classified. [/qb]


Actually I think it is. But even if it was not this is a public forum, I not want to be the devils advocate but maybe I am paranoid or too safe.


----------



## Redeye (8 Feb 2004)

Gagetown is not really near Moncton, it‘s about 25 kilometres east of Fredericton, with the main complex being located in the town of Oromocto, NB.  The base itself is massive, running south along Hwy 7 and east along Hwy 2 for quite a distance to the Saint John River.  Moncton is about 1.5 hours‘ drive away from the actual base (as opposed to the training area).


----------



## Paul F (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Chop:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA. CFB locations being classified. HAHA. I think you are a little too paranoid, not wanting the locations of them being passed on over the internet. Honestly...any dumbass can easily find the locations of the bases with a few simple clicks on the internet.


----------



## Paul F (8 Feb 2004)

Oh and as to the question at hand...

CFB Gander
CFB Gagetown
CFB Esquimalt
CFB Halifax
CFB Petawawa
CFB Shilo
CFB Edmonton
CFB Trenton
CFB Greenwood
CFB Kingston
CFB Ottawa
CFB North Bay
BFC Valcartier
CFB Winnipeg
CFB Cold Lake
CFB Comox
BFC Bagotville


----------



## Roger (8 Feb 2004)

Thanks guy‘s I see I have garnered your respect.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 Feb 2004)

oops, you‘re right, I meant to say Oromocto.  My parents are from NB and 1/2 my family still lives there, but I‘m just an ignorant Ontarian    

My grandfather used to be a base electrician, and even showed me part of the base when I was a kid.  I barely remember it, but maybe it left a lasting impression   :warstory:


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Paul F:
> HAHA. CFB locations being classified. HAHA. I think you are a little too paranoid, not wanting the locations of them being passed on over the internet. Honestly...any dumbass can easily find the locations of the bases with a few simple clicks on the internet.


  

Would you pass on you bank account number so easily?

GW


----------



## Greywolf (8 Feb 2004)

I‘m just thinking about where I would want to be posted when I get accepted into the army.  That‘s why I want a list of the bases.  I have found a listing of some bases on the Internet, but I haven‘t been able to find a complete list.


----------



## aubbob (9 Feb 2004)

This page offers Base housing locations thereby telling you where bases are generally located.  Just a thought but it‘s put out by DND so no, it‘s not classified.  I don‘t see the tie between giving the link which is public and giving out my banking information but hey...whatever eh!     :warstory:    

And yeah, Gagetown is nowhere near Moncton which is in south east NB and Gagetown/Oromocto is southern NB.

  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/occupant/occupant_e.asp#locations


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Feb 2004)

Also you I hope you know that you may not have a choice in picking where your going to get posted.


----------



## Paul F (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CFL:
> [qb] Also you I hope you know that you may not have a choice in picking where your going to get posted. [/qb]


As they say ... Home is where the army sends you.


----------



## mic911 (12 Feb 2004)

Anyone know if the base in Toronto has closed? I heard it‘s closed - which is weird cause they just built a big building to add onto it - or so I‘ve been told..


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Feb 2004)

Yes and no.  CFB Toronto (Downsview) has been reduced to an ASU (Area Support Unit).  The PMQ‘s are still around though. What‘s left of the Base is called Downsview Park. The idea is to eventually turn it into a park to rival NYC‘s Central Park.  To Accomplish this they have leased the lands to raise funds to various companies, including Bombardier Aerospace, Grocery Gateway, Area 51 paintball, A film studio (they produce the show "The Eleventh Hour" on CTV), An Aerospace Museum, A Provincial Driver Testing Centre.  The Military portion consists of Denison Armoury (Which more or less a Combined armoury/office building) and few older building that are no longer used.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Feb 2004)

Paul F, some corrections CFB Ottawa is actually CFSU Ottawa, and you forgot a few CFB Borden and CFB Montreal/St. Jean, CFB Suffield, and don‘t forget the ASU‘s and Area Training Centres and CF Stations


----------

